# Curled Top Fin?



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I just bought Lawson, my blue male, two days ago. I heard that their top fin can curl over if they're in the little pet store cup too long. Is it possible for him to get a normal fin or is it permanent? And the top "line" of the top fin is white. Is that just discoloration or is it something else? His color is really poor and I'm starting him on high quality color-enhancing food tomorrow when I work. 

I'm new to fish and I really have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The white may just be apart of his coloration. Could you get a pic?
It sounds like he's just malnourished. Just continue feeding him. If he stops eating, then that's where it has something to do with his health that is threatening.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go get yourself a scientific calculator..you still would not be able to figure out how many different color variations that can occur in bettas..the white (or even clear) edging occurs quite often.
i feel that the rolled over dorsal is a result of poor living conditions..it is a condition also seen on orca in captivity.although on them it is contributed to depression..


----------

